# Ovitrelle and Pregnyl



## super9 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi 

What is the difference between Ovitrelle and Pregnyl . I know both trigger ovulation but last time I was prescribed Ovitrelle and this time Pregnyl. Is one better then the other, or does one work better with certain types of stimulation drugs? and why is there such a difference in price between the two. I have found Ovitrelle to be much more expensive then pregnyl. But I don't mind paying the higher price if Ovitrelle is better for ovulation.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192660.0

Answer in this thread. Cost differential is due to the difference inthe way they are made.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## super9 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Maz


----------

